# Anyone know anything about



## Cryozombie (Nov 4, 2007)

Ritter Steel?

They list their blades as "Functional" and "High Carbon Steel" blades, but they just don't provide more info on them... and I'm hesitant to drop good money on a non-functional sword the equivalant of what I could get from bud K or a flea market for 60 bucks... but I just dont need a wallhanging Piece of... um... garbage.


----------



## Langenschwert (Dec 5, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Ritter Steel?
> 
> They list their blades as "Functional" and "High Carbon Steel" blades, but they just don't provide more info on them... and I'm hesitant to drop good money on a non-functional sword the equivalant of what I could get from bud K or a flea market for 60 bucks... but I just dont need a wallhanging Piece of... um... garbage.


 
Try searching places like myarmoury.com for info on all kinds of manufacturers, and what to look for in a good sword.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Blindside (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't collect swords anymore, but when I did the general evaluations of Ritter Steel's swords generally said something like "handles like a baseball bat or the equivelent."

Lamont


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2007)

Cryo.... if I were you I would just save up and buy the real deal.  To many of these companies produce poor quality tools in comparison to the real thing.  Just my o2.


----------

